# Cowboys & Aliens



## BORTZ (Nov 23, 2010)

Must see this lol


----------



## mameks (Nov 23, 2010)

Fuckin' awesome


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 23, 2010)

ohmyEPICMOVIE


----------



## Icealote (Nov 24, 2010)

The most random thing I've seen put together...Must watch it!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Is Cowboys & Aliens anything like Pirates vs. Ninjas?


----------



## JNDS02 (Nov 28, 2010)

Can't wait to see this movie. When you see Steven Spielberg as the director or producer, you know some scifi will come up in the movie.


----------



## oc_swede (Nov 28, 2010)

haha my name is james bond i went back in time and now i don't remember  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 anything from the cocktail i drank and now aliens....what next


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 29, 2010)

I can highly recommend the graphic novel it is based on.


----------



## mameks (Nov 29, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> I can highly recommend the graphic novel it is based on.


There's a graphic novel?
Huh, cool. I'll try and find it later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



1000 posts


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice movie!


----------

